# • swell.gr • BMW 320 Correction/SV Shield Detail •



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Hello ladies and gentlemen :wave:

Here is another work that was carried out the last week on a black ΒΜW 320. Get yourself a nice cold drink and enjoy.....










Car owner is familiar to car detailing, as due to his job he has lived in a numerous countries across Europe where car detailing is largely spread. When he first visited Swell Store he asked for my best work and requested the usage of Swissvax products since his last session was carried out by SV Barcelona .

Because this beauty is a daily driver the deadline for too strict, only 1 day and a half. So, without any further delays the BMW 320 correction swissvax detail projected begun.

Clay, paint readings and Μenzerna IP2000 on the pad for the BMW's hard clear coat.

50/50



















Lake Country Hydro Cutting Pads and Meguiars Cutting Pad where used both on rotary and DA polisher depending on the spot.

Here are some before and afters:







































































































Afterwards it was time for the refinement with Menzerna SF4000 and an IPA pass to remove any excess oils from the compounds.

Rims where also cleaned from stubborn iron particles and were polished with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Regular. The decontamination process is always very challenging but the results are rewarding. Even clients tend to get surprised by the particles removed and the end result.














































The next day they were sealed with Swissvax Autobahn wheel wax.










The windscreen and the rear glass panel were sealed with Nanolex Glass Ultra after being thoroughly cleaned.

On trims an tyres my beloved Swissvax Pneu was applied and as usual the finish was superb.



















Final touches before the LSP and it was time for Wet Glaze 2.0 which delivered a glossy and deep texture. Finally, Swissvax Shield was applied to ensure a glossy and long lasting finish.









The final pictures which are being looked forward to from the early beginning of every project.














































Some outdoor shots as the client arrived to collect his vehicle




































































































Thank you for watching. Any Q & C are always welcome.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Awesome work dude. Love a nice clean, funky fresh BMW 

I really need to get a bottle of this WetGlaze 2.0. Looks epic.

Keep up the good work sir !!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I thought i had got the Celica looking shiny. I guess i had better try again !


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job performed on bimmer :thumb:.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Great work Mike, looks super wet in the pics 

Question: Do you do all washing and decon in-house using a waterless system or something? :thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

What a reflections! Swell can you say what kind of durability you have seen in these daily drivers when using wet glaze before LSP?


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Well done mike


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Job there Mike :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work as always Mike :thumb:


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

great job, gotta love a black car when detailed properly :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Excellent results there mate!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Exceptional work there Mike for that limited time frame :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Told you before man... You' the dude!!! 
Smashing work! :thumb:

kudoz to the owner for maintaining his beautiful car!


----------



## Demetrios (May 8, 2011)

Good job as usual Mike, perfect finish, one more happy customer :thumb:


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Awesome work dude. Love a nice clean, funky fresh BMW
> 
> I really need to get a bottle of this WetGlaze 2.0. Looks epic.
> 
> Keep up the good work sir !!





President Swirl said:


> I thought i had got the Celica looking shiny. I guess i had better try again !





deni2 said:


> Great job performed on bimmer :thumb:.





AaronGTi said:


> Great work Mike, looks super wet in the pics
> 
> Question: Do you do all washing and decon in-house using a waterless system or something? :thumb:





sm81 said:


> What a reflections! Swell can you say what kind of durability you have seen in these daily drivers when using wet glaze before LSP?





prokopas said:


> Well done mike





Racer said:


> Super Job there Mike :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work as always Mike :thumb:





Miguel Pestana said:


> great job, gotta love a black car when detailed properly :thumb:





stefstef said:


> Excellent results there mate!





Eurogloss said:


> *Exceptional work there Mike for that limited time frame :thumb:
> 
> Mario*





skorpios said:


> Told you before man... You' the dude!!!
> Smashing work! :thumb:
> 
> kudoz to the owner for maintaining his beautiful car!





Demetrios said:


> Good job as usual Mike, perfect finish, one more happy customer :thumb:


Thank you for your comments :thumb:.



AaronGTi said:


> Great work Mike, looks super wet in the pics
> 
> Question: Do you do all washing and decon in-house using a waterless system or something? :thumb:


The decon (mostly on wheels) is performed the old fashioned way in the front part of the shop and the rest of the car is washed with a waterless system.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job as always:thumb:


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

sm81 said:


> What a reflections! Swell can you say what kind of durability you have seen in these daily drivers when using wet glaze before LSP?


Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Up until now I haven't notice any durability reduction :thumb:

mike


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

we definately need a cold drink!!

Very detailed write up and very good work!


----------

